# material prices



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't do much drywall work, but have a small job{ 12 sheets} and went to a supplier near me to get the material. He told me that I came at a good time because drywall is going up 20% the first of the year. Anyone else heard this. He also said the increase was announced before hurricane Sandy. No reason given.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

See the following:

Extracted from an AGC press release: “Many of these price changes appear to be short-term,” Simonson commented. “While retail diesel prices have dropped 15 cents per gallon in the past three weeks and copper futures have declined, steel, gypsum and even concrete suppliers have announced hefty price hikes for December or January. As a result, contractors who have already bid to install these materials at fixed prices may be headed for losses, and even bankruptcy.”

http://www.agc.org/galleries/news/PPI_Tables_201210.pdf

and this supplier confirms it.

FWIW, while I try pay attention to Aluminum prices when we're bidding projects 12 - 18 months down the road, I know *absolutely nothing *about sheetrock.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My drywall suppliers email me about any future rate hikes. 

Everything cost a lot more than it did a year ago. I have to watch out when ''guestamating'' because I got stung a little this year.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Yea we were told 22%, its getting a bit out of hand....


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, good thing you got there when you did, that 20% increase would have killed the job on 12 sheets.

They said that last year and the year before and the year before that and it never really happens. They do that with vinyl as well.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

A year ago around here it was $5.50 a sheet. Now it's $7.25. Another 20% next year? That's wonderful. :no:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got a letter from my drywall subs. There will be a one time 35% price increase for 2013. 

Awesome.......


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Yup, we are going up 15% on board and 10% on beads and mud.
It is what it is, we are not going to change it...no the trick is to bring up the rates a bit too, and have everyone on board with that....


----------



## bfd_ast (Sep 19, 2010)

It's 7.95 here and that's the cheapest


----------



## Joplaster (Dec 22, 2012)

Western Ky > .260/sf through4th qtr2013


----------



## Henn Drywall (Dec 17, 2012)

AARC Drywall said:


> Yup, we are going up 15% on board and 10% on beads and mud.
> It is what it is, we are not going to change it...no the trick is to bring up the rates a bit too, and have everyone on board with that....


That would be the logical thing for everyone to do, but the problem is the peanut butter and jelly drywallers that continually undercut everyone (and not realizing it, also themselves).


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I figure $11.50 per board.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Henn Drywall said:


> That would be the logical thing for everyone to do, but the problem is the peanut butter and jelly drywallers that continually undercut everyone (and not realizing it, also themselves).


What's wrong with pb&j's?


----------



## Henn Drywall (Dec 17, 2012)

RemodelGA said:


> What's wrong with pb&j's?


Depends if it's the edible ones or not........


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> What's wrong with pb&j's?


I find them to be rather tasty myself. :thumbup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

PB & J's are great and still enjoy them.

When I was in college all the Mayo hospital doctors/interns would come in a local diner to get a dozen or of them for others and the diner called them "Doctor sandwiches". - High in energy and calories and peanuts are not bad for most people.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I have 3 for lunch everyday :thumbsup:


----------

